# 2010
, ,      2010 ,   !!

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr102.htm

----------

182 1 03 01000 01 0000 110
        182 1 03 01000 01 1000 110 ?????

----------

.



> 182 1 03 01000 01 0000 110


     14-   1,   ,    . 2  , 3  .

----------

,   ?

----------

:yes:

----------

, ,       4  2009  - 18210301000011000110.  ??

----------


## 07



----------

2010      " **"   **   ?


    ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,   .

----------

*.*,        ?  , " "     . :Hmm:

----------

> 2010      " **"   **   ?
> 
> 
>     ,


       ,         08.12.2009  30/187 "      ".
   ( )   2010        2002-2009.  
 01.01.2010      :

   ,    182 1 09 09010 01 0000 110
   ,    182 1 09 09020 07 0000 110
   ,    182 1 09 09030 08 0000 110
   ,    182 1 09 09040 09 0000 11

 14        0 

      ,   :
1- 
2-
3-

----------


## mvf

> .,        ?  , " "     .


     ?

----------

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## Elena L.

:Redface: 
    2010   ., ,    -      ,
   ,    ?   ?    ,     ,     ...
...  ... :Redface:

----------


## .

*Elena L.*,   ,   ?

----------


## Elena L.

:Redface:       ???
         ..,..    
         ...    2 (      )  ...   ... :Redface:

----------

> 2 (      )  ...   ..


212-     .     ,      ,    .      http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=281711

----------


## Elena L.

:Smilie: 
            1967 .. 20%?

----------

,     .     ?

----------

> ?


 .      20%,    ,    . 


> 1967 .. 20%?


  :yes:

----------

01-
09- ,      
14-  

?

----------

,      
 2010             
392 1 02 02100 06 0000 160 -      ,      ,       ;

392 1 02 02110 06 0000 160 -      ,      ,       ;

392 1 02 02030 06 0000 160 -        ,         ;

392 1 02 02040 06 0000 160 -        ,         ;?

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr101.htm . II

----------

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr101.htm . II


  , ,   ,  ,   :Smilie: 
     -- , -            ,      ?

----------


## natashasmile

??????????
     0000  1000

----------


## mvf

> -            ,      ?


 2010 - ,  2010 - .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=311387



> 0000  1000


http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...06&postcount=2

----------

> 2010 - ,  2010 - .
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=311387
> 
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...06&postcount=2


  :Smilie:

----------


## 2006

> ??????????
>      0000  1000


 
  7        1, 2  3        ,

----------

2010 ,    ,   ,           (((((

----------


## 2006

> 2010 ,    ,   ,           (((((


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=319005
 393 102 02090 071000 160 -         
 393 102 02090 072000 160 -              
 393 102 02090 073000 160 -

----------


## .

**,  ,  ...            :Frown:

----------

1  2010    392

----------


## 76

,          ? 
http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_moscow/asv/
   ,    392...      ,   ( - ) 

,   .  :Frown: 
   ,   . 
1.      .
2.  ,  .
3   (       )  ?
HELP

----------


## Good

> ,         08.12.2009  30/187 "      ".
>    ( )   2010        2002-2009.  
>  01.01.2010      :
> 
>    ,    182 1 09 09010 01 0000 110
>    ,    182 1 09 09020 07 0000 110
>    ,    182 1 09 09030 08 0000 110
>    ,    182 1 09 09040 09 0000 11
> 
> ...


           ?     - ??? (((

----------

(   ),    .

----------


## Cyrax

(1) ,           (   )  ?
   ,        .

(2)        (   ),               .      ?

(3)    (  )   5    (  ,   , ,       )

----------


## .

1.   
2-3.

----------


## Cyrax

> 


  ,  ,   .
: *182 1 01 02021 01 1000 110*
:



> ,    ,   1  224    ,   ,   ,     ,     ,


   ,        ?
- . ,         .       .

----------


## Cyrax

, ,        :
1.  (.):
*39210202030061000160*	     ,         

2.  (. ):
*39210202040061000160*	     ,         

3.  ():
*39210202100081000160* 

4.  ():
*39210202110091000160*	     ,       

5.     :
*39210202041061000160*	 ,            ,  .  

P.S.   http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr101.htm    .   ,  .     .
      ,     -   ()   .
,      -     ,     .
        -    ,   .   " "  .
    ?          ""  ?

P.S2.     ,         .        - ,   ,   .      .

----------


## .

*Cyrax*,          .        2-,  ,      .



> ,         .


     .     02.      09.
     .          ? 



> :


  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cyrax

> .


      ?




> .     02.      09.


     .   (   )     ?




> ?


1.  (.):
*39210202100061000160*	       ,            

2.  (. ):
*39210202110061000160*	       ,      , ,       

 ?

-----
    " ,      " ?
         ,     -     .
  .





> ?


    .
2,9%    -  15   .
     ?

----------


## .

> ?


    ,         .       .



> .   (   )     ?


         .
 
 



> .


 .            .      -             .      ?   ,             ?

----------


## Cyrax

:

1.  (.):
*392 1 02 02010 06 1000 160*
     ,           

2.  (. ):
*392 1 02 02020 06 1000 160*
     ,           

3.  ():
*392 1 02 02100 08 1000 160*
     ,    

4.  ():
*392 1 02 02110 09 1000 160*
     ,    

   ?

----------


## Cyrax

-------------------------------------------------------------------
  :
1.    2 :

_392 1 02 02100 06 *000 160
       ,   ,          _ 



_392 1 02 02030 06 *000 160
 ,            (   2009  )_

  ,            (..  ,   ).
 2009    ,  2010   ?     ?

2. 


> .


     (              ) ?

----------


## .

> ,


        .    .      . 



> (              ) ?


   212-  .57

----------


## Cyrax

( 44)    -    ?

----------


## .

,

----------

